# Diablo III



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/

Yay, something that is not ___craft!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

if there is a diablo 3 im buying first copy on shelves, and guess what?

Congratulations, you've won a spot to participate in the Blizzard WWI live chats on Xfire.
To participate, add "*Chatteox*" as your friend on Xfire. You should do this now to avoid missing any of the chats.

I won the thing and it starts in 30 min and they are talking bout StarCraft 2, ill inform u in on all the details


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 28, 2008)

FUCK YES. I've been waiting for this since I first played Diablo II when I was 9.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

YOU DON'T GET THE TIME BACK


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> FUCK YES. I've been waiting for this since I first played Diablo II when I was 9.



same here

also *yessss*


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jun 28, 2008)

This has definitely made my day


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2008)

They giving us Starcraft 2...and they did it again...Diablo 3....I am happeh...but I still aint gonna play WoW, Blizzard gotta find the cure for cancer to make me play that =3


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh yes yes yes yes! I've been waiting years for this one!!!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 28, 2008)

i knew this before any1, i got the invite to the world blizzard invitational live chat in europe, they announced it and i was first to know

i almost burst out in tears as i watched trailers and gameplay stuff T_T

i love that game so much and they just made it even better


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 28, 2008)

FREAKIN SWEET! I WANT IT!

Hope the necromancer is back.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 28, 2008)

Also glad you can choose the gender for the class you want to play.
@Kender3421: Sadly I think Witch Docter replaced Necro....TwT


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 29, 2008)

Tyrael looks badass XD

I love the Diablo saga BTW...it's one of Blizzard's more "original" titles.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 29, 2008)

Legend of Mana sized bosses? You've got my attention.


----------



## yak (Jun 29, 2008)

Diablo 3 looks like World of Warcraft single player mode.


----------



## MaxRaine (Jun 29, 2008)

Heh, I knew D3 would arrive in not too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Especially after Blizzard bought the Diablo3.com address and heavily denied any work on D3, they were only "securing their trademark" xD

@yak: Actually what I've seen of D3 looks really cool, and I'm sooo glad it _didn't_ turn out full 3-d a la WoW. Because it isn't, it's more like Neverwinter Nights.

I'm very interested in what other classes, except for Barbarian and Witch Doctor, there will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The last fight in the gameplay trailer looked awesome, especially when the boss grabbed one of the barbarians and ripped off half her, I think, body with his teeth


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Blizzard is the KING of bringing out games which consume peoples souls. It just so happens I tend to enjoy such titles... Particularly the Diablo series so this one might be worth investing in a computer for.


----------



## Dream (Jun 29, 2008)

It's been what, 2-3 years since talk first started about it, and I watched the gameplay video...I freaked out.  I didn't expect it to be THAT drastic of a change, and gotta say now, I'm guarenteed that I'm gonna be playing as the witchdoctor first thing when I get it


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 29, 2008)

Just waiting on the name of the longrange unit they gonna add =3


----------



## tesfox (Jun 29, 2008)

I was tearing up and giddy when I was watching the gameplay video.  I know My gang's gonna play it for all it's worth.  We totally destroyed D2 back in the day and now we have this!  I hope they'll keep play on Bnet free, payin for WoW is enough.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

i know ima be a witch doctor


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 29, 2008)

I gotta see the other classes first, but Witch Doc reminds me of Necro...and necro was Effing fun on D2...army of skels working for ya while you kick back.


----------



## Sift (Jun 29, 2008)

Meh, 2 didn't intrest me at all, short and really really boring. If 3 changes that then I may give a second though =/
*MY OPINION*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 29, 2008)

I need a wolf-related class like in 2... =/


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 29, 2008)

Beggars can't be choosers, bro. :?

Anyway

Dear Blizzard,

Please please PLEASE give in-game money a role in the economy as significant as the item-focused economy in D2, and PLEAAAAAAASE keep single player, and free-to-play battle.net. If neither of these 3 aren't on your to-do list, i might as well go back to RuneScape.

Signed,

Former D2 player still pissed off at snobby high-lvl sorceresses and D2's item-based economy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 29, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I need a wolf-related class like in 2... =/


Druid for the win XD


----------



## LordWibble (Jun 30, 2008)

Well it's about damn time. I really hope they release a CE, I'm a sucker for collector's editions. This has finally given me the motivation to see Diablo II to the end.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 30, 2008)

I would like to see some way to reset points in your skills tree. Similar to what WoW did. 

On things that should return:
Runewords (I liked the idea and it made me not always look out for the gold colored items)
Druid (Favorite class, I had 3 of them back in the day. One Ele, one werebear, and one wolf)
Moar Sets! (Sets are cool because they give you bragging rights and cool bonuses.)
Better ways of dueling (I hated having pussies that would camp out in town)
Synergies (It's what kept the game alive for me after I thought I had done everything)
A CUBE (Transmuting stuff was awesome! Please Please Please, make a comeback)
The music (Talk about ambient! I loved the music, for the time it was an amazing step imo for video games to have music that was composed with the setting in mind.)
Mercs (From the video I saw the mercs, but I liked my act 2 ice aura merc)
Rakadishu, Treehead Woodfist, and Pindleskin (Only a few examples of the names of the coolest mobs known to man!)
Cutscenes that you can connect with. (Hey Mephisto! I just killed that mofo! The cutscenes were very cool and well done. I thought introducing them to the player like they were catching up to the people in the cutscenes was genius. It made the story very cool to follow and made me actually read what people said. 'Cept maybe Cain. Old bastard.)
Secret Cow Level (*Foams at mouth whilst speaking gibberish*)

Things I could do without:
Charms (Honestly, having an inventory full of this pieces of garbage was annoying just to keep up with others)
Enigma (Ok I liked runewords, but a specific one that was necessary for every hammerdin, no thanks)
Uber Diablo (Sounds cool, but kinda dull going around game to game looking for this mother f*cker just for the charm...ugh charms.)
Gambling (I saw no reason for this to exist. Money was worthless and this made it even more so. Have a bigger variety of items or unique items to gambling then we'll talk.)
Rushing (Everything, except for Act 3 maybe, was really fun and should be enjoyed on every playthrough. Too many times did I see people begging for a rush though Acts 1-4 and Anciets just to get to Baal runs. What's the point if you don't want to enjoy the game?) 
Varied levels (So I admit that some of the levels are generic. Forest and Dungeon, Sandy Desert, Dense Jungle, Edge of Hell, Barren Tundra/BattleField. Lets see some more innovative things. I never really take things seriously for this type of game so some over the top elements would be cool. But nothing too outrageous, *cough* Draenei Spaceship WTF? *cough*)

So yeah I was a big Diablo player. Along with my friend we destroyed almost every inch of that game until it was nothing. I could probably keep thinking of more things that I loved about the game and things I hated. Any other diehard D2 fans have something they want returning or not making a comeback?


----------



## Kajet (Jun 30, 2008)

Gotta love the splat sounds in the gameplay trailer, better than the generic "clang" sounds you usually hear.

And the fire elemental looking thing in the witch doctor's molotov like spell? awesome...


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

this is now my desktop


----------



## Tudd (Jun 30, 2008)

_Now_ this thread is complete! Thank you Kurtsa.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jun 30, 2008)

Someone claimed they weren't going to play diablo 3 because he looked like a hyrdalisk lol, and i thought you might like the image, your welcomes ^^


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 30, 2008)

As long as there is still a Druid class that can wolf out like from LoD, I'll probably play it. 

Dammit why wasn't this put in WoW!?


----------



## Amarafox (Jul 1, 2008)

Mmm. Diablo threeeee


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 1, 2008)

~herbet voice~ mmmmmmm diablo 3...uh oh, i think i feel some life a stirin down there


----------



## Gol22 (Jul 1, 2008)

Game looks pretty baddass, sure was fun the first 2. Looks like everyone whose played is going to lose their life again playing into the game.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 1, 2008)

Gol22 said:


> Game looks pretty baddass, sure was fun the first 2. Looks like everyone whose played is going to lose their life again playing into the game.



as it is with all blizzard games


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 2, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> as it is with all blizzard games


now all they need to do is harness that power to make cures XD


----------



## Sevask (Jul 2, 2008)

cant wait for this game. i played the diablo one and two.. lol i find it funny that the Witch Doctor on Diablo 3 reminds me of Necromancers on Diablo2. but from what i see the Witch Doctor summons demons then undead. and the Witch Doctors has a spell to make walls that looks like a bunch of people stuck in the ground and hits anyone gets neer it. sorta like the Bone Wall from the Necromancer but this wall hurts lol.
cant wait to find out more classes in the game. since theres Barbarian and Witch Doctor. wander if they be bringing the Paladin back or something new.

but yea so getting this game once it gets put in the stores.


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been waiting for this for a looooooong time.

I have fond memories of playing the first _Diablo_ over dial-up. Good times!


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 2, 2008)

Krugg said:


> Rushing (Everything, except for Act 3 maybe, was really fun and should be enjoyed on every playthrough. Too many times did I see people begging for a rush though Acts 1-4 and Anciets just to get to Baal runs. What's the point if you don't want to enjoy the game?)



I must say that I don't mind the rushing... There shouldn't be any rushing the first play through (of Normal), but after that I don't mind waiting on the next real play through being in Hell where rushes only leads quick painful deaths =P Now that I've cleared the game so many times I just want to try out new and odd strategies and skill combos quickly. So for me getting from lv1-70-ish in a couple or three days is what keeps the game fun.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

The question that tickles me now is this - will there be a crafting mechanic similar to the Horadric Cube?

I still remember scouring the net for cube recipes and knowing just about every one of them off the top of my head


----------



## Drake_Husky (Jul 2, 2008)

Definatly looking forward to this installment of Diablo, looks good.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 2, 2008)

Sevask said:


> lol i find it funny that the Witch Doctor on Diablo 3 reminds me of Necromancers on Diablo2.




blizzard states that the witch doctor is a cross between the necromancer and sorcerer classes


----------



## Koronis (Jul 3, 2008)

Greetings,

I guess it is about time I sell my soul back to Diablo. Not that I ever got it back or anything. But man, I'm so excited about this game. I came back from AC and it was like sprinkles on ice cream or something.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

yay sprinkles


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 3, 2008)

So... opinions on the shitstorm kicked up about the graphical style?
I personally love the way it looks, and it gets better every time I see it.

Click here to agree with me.


----------



## Aviiva (Jul 3, 2008)

this is so exciting, iv played nearly all the blizz games and D2 is among my faves.  Cant wait to see more of D3, classes etc.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 3, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> So... opinions on the shitstorm kicked up about the graphical style?
> I personally love the way it looks, and it gets better every time I see it.
> 
> Click here to agree with me.



i think it looks fine the way it is, and to be honest it could be a little darker to match the mood but doesnt have to be


----------



## Koronis (Jul 3, 2008)

Kurtsa said:


> i think it looks fine the way it is, and to be honest it could be a little darker to match the mood but doesnt have to be



Agreed.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 3, 2008)

blizzard how dare you use colors

everything must be brown and super-hdr so I get blinded and/or bored fifteen minutes in


----------



## psion (Jul 4, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> So... opinions on the shitstorm kicked up about the graphical style?
> I personally love the way it looks, and it gets better every time I see it.
> 
> Click here to agree with me.



My thoughts:
First of all, I thinkg the entire arguement is stupid.  Jackass fanboys are perhaps the one thing I'm not going to look forward to if I ever get into game design and this arguement may have just beaten down the Fallout 3 shitstorm for "Most overrated bitchfest ever."  The graphics look fine to me, the dungeon was appropriately dark and gloomy, and the sun didn't penetrate THAT much when the Barbarian finally stepped outside.
Now, as for the presentation itself; actually I was a little disappointed when the gameplay started rolling.  Not because of the graphics, the graphics were absolutely kickass.  It's just that with RPGs like Arcanum and Hellgate: London out, you would of thought Blizzard would up the ante by changing the setting to something a little less swords and sorcery.  Eh, I'll see what the other classes are first.  Diablo's clearly starting to scrape the bottom of the barrel this time around, since the series has already had eleven different classes (three in the first game, a bonus class in the Hellfire expansion, five in D2, and two in the Lord of Destruction expansion)


----------



## NuclearNinja (Jul 4, 2008)

Seen it... and I wasn't exactly overwhelmed. Reasons being:

1: Graphics. Looks like it's using a modified WoW engine, or whatever Starcraft 2 is going to use. Granted, it looks nice, but the ultimate question is can your system handle it? 
2: The 'Been here, done this' feeling after getting past the initial rush.
3: Rarely does a game series do good 3 times in a row.


----------



## Dream (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm gonna get in the ring here. 
*ahem*...
People...for those who said Diablo 3 doesn't look worth the buy, I disagree.  New characters and all, a whole new journey, and hell, look, the feel of the game even appears to have changed, you can tell its not gonna be the same as D2, but also, it's not gonna jump into your faggoty WoW some of you all love so much.  Say what you will, I don't like WoW...one...bit.  I think that it's not the greatest Blizzard could've done, and considering the price and expansion packs, I say it's not worth it, but I'm getting off topic here...

As for Diablo three's graphics...Idk why you people are bitching.  They're pretty good looking, and y'know, graphics...DONT, make the game, but if you are seriously gonna focus on the graphics.  Take a comparison of D2, to the current D3 game trailor.  a good change, wouldn't you say?  and I mean if anyone here is gonna compare the game to WoW in graphics or gameplay, first, take a look at something...the camera angles.  D2's camera angle is fixed, as I assume D3's shall be.  Wow's isn't fixed, there's alot more to go on for that one, and it's not an arial view, D2 and D3 are.  Therefor the graphics are gonna be different, but I'm getting off my main point...

Isn't the entire point of game, the gameplay itself?  How it feels and what it's about?  The abilities and the weapons, armor, and other objects?  The quests and the side-quests?  The regions you journey to and the people your character meets?


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 4, 2008)

All we've seen so far is a three minutes trailer, it's not sufficient yet to condemn it as being bad.

Seems to me that all too often, an early snap judgement is made on a short trailer only to be proven horribly wrong later.

I say we should give this one a chance to prove itself before we brand it "same thing as before"


----------



## NuclearNinja (Jul 5, 2008)

Dream said:


> As for Diablo three's graphics...Idk why you people are bitching. They're pretty good looking, and y'know, graphics...DONT, make the game, but if you are seriously gonna focus on the graphics. Take a comparison of D2, to the current D3 game trailor. a good change, wouldn't you say?



In comparison to the predecesor, yes. However, graphics are somewhat important to a game, particularly when compared to the games around it at the time. A perfect example of this is _Anachronox_. Great game, but it used the Tech2 engine (Used in Quake 2), when the Tech3 engine (Used in Quake 3) was around. Because of this, people were repulsed, cause the other games around were graphically superior to it. As the CGW review surmised: 'A Quake 2 game in a Quake 3 world.'

Reason I brought that up is the physical style similarity between WoW and the screens of D3. Granted, the shots of D3 have the presence of Specular and Normal Mapping wich does do some covering... but it doesn't change the fact that you're still looking at a 900 to 1,000 polygon model, which is darastically inferrior to modern titles.

To put this in perspective, models in:
Quake 2 had around 600 to 800 polygons
Quake 3/Unreal Tournament: around 900 - 1,200
Unreal Tournament 2003/2004 - around 2,000
Doom 3/Quake 4: around 2,000 - 4,000
Unreal Tournament 3/Gears of War: 8000 - 12,000

This isn't counting the polygons required for terrain rendering, if any.



> and I mean if anyone here is gonna compare the game to WoW in graphics or gameplay, first, take a look at something...the camera angles. D2's camera angle is fixed, as I assume D3's shall be.



And yet... the camera in _Neverwinter Nights_ and _Dungeon Siege_ can rotate and zoom. So why would you take the time to make something full 3D... but not give the person the ability to move the camera around in some way?



> Isn't the entire point of game, the gameplay itself? How it feels and what it's about? The abilities and the weapons, armor, and other objects? The quests and the side-quests? The regions you journey to and the people your character meets?



I agree. Gameplay is more or less why you buy a game to begin with.


----------



## Dream (Jul 5, 2008)

NuclearNinja, you have my respect.  You gave a good argument against me and just as awesome, you weren't a dick about it like some other members can be.  You sir, I like c:


----------



## MaxRaine (Jul 6, 2008)

NuclearNinja said:


> Seen it... and I wasn't exactly overwhelmed. Reasons being:
> 3: Rarely does a game series do good 3 times in a row.



Yet Blizzard did quite well with Warcraft 3, considering that it's the best in the series =P (imo)

I have much faith in Blizzard, they rarely fail to make awesome games. All their worlds are so full of lore and fun to learn more about =) And their stories are usually really nice as well =) Also, considering the amount of people still playing D2:LoD 7 years after it's release I'd say that they make games that last as well =P


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 6, 2008)

NuclearNinja said:


> In comparison to the predecesor, yes. However, graphics are somewhat important to a game, particularly when compared to the games around it at the time. A perfect example of this is _Anachronox_. Great game, but it used the Tech2 engine (Used in Quake 2), when the Tech3 engine (Used in Quake 3) was around. Because of this, people were repulsed, cause the other games around were graphically superior to it. As the CGW review surmised: 'A Quake 2 game in a Quake 3 world.'
> 
> Reason I brought that up is the physical style similarity between WoW and the screens of D3. Granted, the shots of D3 have the presence of Specular and Normal Mapping wich does do some covering... but it doesn't change the fact that you're still looking at a 900 to 1,000 polygon model, which is darastically inferrior to modern titles.



People haven't even been complaining about poly counts and suchlike for the most part. The issue most people have had is the _style_. Apparently you're not allowed to put colour in a game, and ruin the hard-to-see brown of previous titles. Gorgeous watercolour feel is not allowed, because real is brown, and a game about magicians fighting demons in hell needs to be gritty and realistic.






> And yet... the camera in _Neverwinter Nights_ and _Dungeon Siege_ can rotate and zoom. So why would you take the time to make something full 3D... but not give the person the ability to move the camera around in some way?


Blizzard have kept the camera as is, because, as you can clearly see, Blizzard fans despise change. No wonder it's been so long between sequels.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to kill the next person who bitches about D3 looking like Mardi Gras. Sorry, but i'm in it only for the gameplay, and i really wish all of you would bitch about parts of the gameplay itself instead. I don't care if it ends up looking as radically different as RuneScape HD.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not worried about Blizzard giving in to the online petition requesting dingy graphics.

Look at it from their point of view - they know that whichever way they make Diablo 3, they're going to sell at the very LEAST one million copies.

The online petition asking to remove the evil colors is only a few thousands of names, at most... so that's not even 1% of their potential client base.

Would you piss off 99% of your potential customer base just to please a measly 1%? I don't think so.


----------



## Lonely (Jul 7, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> People haven't even been complaining about poly counts and suchlike for the most part. The issue most people have had is the _style_. Apparently you're not allowed to put colour in a game, and ruin the hard-to-see brown of previous titles. Gorgeous watercolour feel is not allowed, because real is brown, and a game about magicians fighting demons in hell needs to be gritty and realistic.


http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=224
This comic, fourth pannel.  :grin:

I dunno, I'll wait for Yahtzee Croshaw's or 1up.com's review first.  I'm not a PC gamer, (and I'll only be able to play it on a new rig anyway,) so I'm not going to get into it now.  Starcraft 2 on the other hand, I'm going to get as soon as I'm able to play it.


----------



## NuclearNinja (Jul 7, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> People haven't even been complaining about poly counts and suchlike for the most part. The issue most people have had is the _style_. Apparently you're not allowed to put colour in a game, and ruin the hard-to-see brown of previous titles. Gorgeous watercolour feel is not allowed, because real is brown, and a game about magicians fighting demons in hell needs to be gritty and realistic.



_Style_ in any game consists of 2 parts, the physical build of all the objects, and the rendering portion of the engine. 

You are seeing the models of the game at all times, but they are covered by several textures, which in turn are augmnened by the lighting (whether it be Vertex + Bloom or HDR lighting).

I understood the complaints people have of the games 'style' differently, cause when I looked at screens and the gameplay video, I saw the same model style, but improved textures, lighting, and environment detal.

Personally... I'd welcome a bit of color. Would be a nice change compared to the 'grunge' look most other games have been displaying.



> Blizzard have kept the camera as is, because, as you can clearly see, Blizzard fans despise change. No wonder it's been so long between sequels.



You make a good point, but the camera has nothing to do with the length of time between sequels. It takes time to write up whole engines.



> Yet Blizzard did quite well with Warcraft 3, considering that it's the best in the series =P (imo)



I said they _rarley_ do good past 3, not never. There will always be exceptions.


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> YOU DON'T GET THE TIME BACK


I've wasted too much already, whats another 500 hours or so.  God, I smell another addiction coming on.


----------



## Kurtsa (Jul 8, 2008)

yay for blizzard addictions!!!!! its like crack only safer


----------



## Koori254 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey, looking for people to play with in the new season! My blizzard name is Koori254#1901


----------



## Taralack (Mar 2, 2015)

Dat necro.

You already posted in a more recent thread, no need to go bump another old one.


----------

